# LGB 2076/the Roger T./BPS & DRR



## Andrea (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi!

I have the above engine and it needs new pick up shoes and I am unable to find the right part number to use. I've tried the LGB Manual but does not list part numbers. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Andrea said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have the above engine and it needs new pick up shoes and I am unable to find the right part number to use. I've tried the LGB Manual but does not list part numbers. Can anyone advise?


Would this be your train?

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/20761-1.PDF

Is that the part #49? On the diagram?

I got that from a sticky thread in the G forum.
The original creator of this site listed all those, he could probably tell you.
But it looks like he has either sold the site or just stopped coming here.
It is a big secret.

I can't find a parts list for the numbers, i wonder if that is a part number?
I never had any G layouts, just trying to help you if I can.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Or is it this one part number 45?

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2076D-1.PDF


----------



## Don T (Dec 25, 2014)

In my latest book which is 1996 it shows it as 65853 Smoke Stack Insert 5V for the 2076.

Don


----------



## Don T (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don T said:


> Sorry wrong thread
> 
> Don


This thread was a hit & run anyway.:goofball:
Came back 2 days later, said not a thing, and has not been back since.

I guess part #49 was correct.:smokin:


----------

